# Submerged versus emerged



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I have always grown my Crypts submerged in my planted tank. However I noted many pictures in this forum with emerged Crypts that are flowering. In the past I have never had a flower on my Crypts so my question are:

1. if they only flower in emerged conditions. 
2. in nature do they grow emerged or submerged?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

In nature they grow submersed and emmerse. They do flower in submersed but not often in all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

